# Value of a Jotul #4  ?



## bubbasdad (Nov 5, 2013)

Curious as to the value of a #4 Jotul?  I might be able to buy one for $300 ?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2013)

If it has the screen and the door retraction isn't busted then the Easter Island, Combifire, stove is probably worth three hundred. I don't know why in the world you would want to burn in one but you probably are in the range people will take for one in good shape.


----------



## bubbasdad (Nov 5, 2013)

I had one in 1986, it came with the house we bought.  I took it out in 91, sold it to a guy I worked with.  I actually was going to the dump with it, after work.  I mentioned that i had a woodstove that i had to get rid of.  This electrician I worked with jumped up and said "i'll buy it!  How much?  "   I told him $500, we dickered a bit, settled on $350.  So after work, I delivered it to his house, helped him put it in the garage, collected the $350.  My commuting buddy and neighbor was grinning the whole time.  The next morning he came to me and asked, really begging,  "Can I tell him???  Please?"   After laughing my azz off, I said yeah, wth!   About 10 minutes later the electrician passed me in the isle, yelling " You folking jew"   I laughed so much I was crying....  Hell, I'm laughing now!!  It took him awhile to get over that 

I ran into this guy recently, the stove is still where I put it 22 years ago....  He wants $350, but I ain't ever gonna pay that


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2013)

Hilarious. Yeah people buy them all the time. And learn. They are great out on a concrete deck.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

As odd as the stove looks it actually heated pretty well for its vintage. And folks like the clever stow-a-way door. Many used them as fireplaces in the cool weather and stoves in the winter. Check it out carefully, especially the door mechanism. Repair is not cheap.


----------



## defiant3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oreven possible?  Lasttime Ichecked, those door rails were not available.  But I mean really.  Even if they are...


----------



## steemerclams (Dec 10, 2014)

Its a good stove for a bar, or like Bart said, the patio.


----------

